# John Lewis now Retailers of Fracino!



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Just noticed this, John Lewis have the Fracino ABS Burr Grinder, Piccino in various colours, Heavenly and Cherub! Some unsurprisingly mislabelled as bean-to-cup but still, pretty awesome.

So there's a heads up for people looking for a shiny new machine.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Fantastic - I believe John Lewis have a price match policy too!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Excellent! You know what this means of course... more "which grinder" threads


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi, I've just bought a Francino Pokemon from John Lewis paired with a Krupps coffee mill. No matter what I do I can't get any crema! The Lavazza beans I have are best before Aug. Help?!?!!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Earlepap said:


> The Lavazza beans.......


Hi

Maybe thats the place to start. Suggest to look at other beans. Personally have never enjoyed Lavazza sinc 'way back'.


----------



## Debbie (Jun 24, 2012)

Have you been using the Pikachu blend?


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Earlepap said:


> Krupps coffee mill. No matter what I do I can't get any crema! The Lavazza beans I have are best before Aug. Help?!?!!


i think the name of the grinder is pronounced Craps


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> Hi, I've just bought a Francino Pokemon from John Lewis paired with a Krupps coffee mill. No matter what I do I can't get any crema! The Lavazza beans I have are best before Aug. Help?!?!!


The problem is most likely with the grinder, followed by the beans, I personally am not aware of any Krupps that is capable of grinding for Espresso.

Also the Lavazza are mass produced and over roasted so they'll most likely already be stale







sorry.

If you have the budget plump up for a better grinder and get on to Hasbean, James Gourmet or a number of the roasters that are mentioned on these forums which roast fresh to order.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Earle, I'm absolutely creased laughing here! Loving the choice of Pokemon for a machine name, is there a thread on the forum where I can get the cheats to make the perfect espresso?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

"Hi, I've just bought a Francino Pokemon from John Lewis paired with a Krupps coffee mill. No matter what I do I can't get any crema! The Lavazza beans I have are best before Aug. Help?!?!!"

Bwah, ha, ha, ha, ha! Aaaaah, that's great!... Hang on, I quite like Lavazza...just had a brew, ground on a Krupps....I know, I know....I'll get me coat....


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Obsy said:


> Earle, I'm absolutely creased laughing here! Loving the choice of Pokemon for a machine name, is there a thread on the forum where I can get the cheats to make the perfect espresso?


I wonder if its yellow and gives you random electric shocks?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

SlowRoast said:


> Just noticed this, John Lewis have the Fracino ABS Burr Grinder, Piccino in various colours, Heavenly and Cherub! Some unsurprisingly mislabelled as bean-to-cup but still, pretty awesome.
> 
> So there's a heads up for people looking for a shiny new machine.


Yes, John Lewis are selling Piccino, Heavenly and Cherub but have you seen the prices!!?


----------



## 2953 (May 1, 2012)

Jaw dropping although has slightly comforted the missus as to the deal I got my Piccino - almost £200 less albeit with black panels.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

petebetros said:


> Jaw dropping although has slightly comforted the missus as to the deal I got my Piccino - almost £200 less albeit with black panels.


Fantastic!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Do remember that John Lewis have a Never Knowingly Undersold pricematch policy. However it does have a raft of associated small print.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The price match policy states that they wont match if you could have bought it directly from an online-only retailer. So it has to be available in a brick and mortar store, not to mention having to have the same warranty policies and service policies, or near enough. I don't think I have seen another retailer that stocks Fracino that meets such criteria.


----------



## thjxw05 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes the price in John Lewis does make your eyes water! - However poped in the reading store and the do have one on display so its good for those who want to see what they are getting before (in my opnion) going on line and buying it some where for less!


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

geordie-barista said:


> The problem is most likely with the grinder, followed by the beans, I personally am not aware of any Krupps that is capable of grinding for Espresso.
> 
> Also the Lavazza are mass produced and over roasted so they'll most likely already be stale
> 
> ...


Think that was a joke:act-up:

You mention James Gourmet. Have you ordered from them recently? I've ordered from them in the past and got good quality beans, but I recieved an order from them today and one of the bags said it had been roasted over 2 months ago. I've emailed them asking if it's a labelling mistake but got no reply as of yet. If it is that old they can have it back, I can get stale coffee from Tesco's.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

How does it taste?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

MikeHag said:


> How does it taste?


I've not opened it in case it needs to go back.I've opened the other and it's really nice but that one was roasted recently.


----------

